# What is the thawing protocol?



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

following an egg donation cycle at IVIB, we now have 6 snowbabes in the freezer (1st time ever - yipee!!!!)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the protocol on the thawing process?

Do the clinics need to "defrost" all 6 at once or could we defrost 2 or 3 at a time?

Any replies would be greatly appreciated
Thanks a million
Gill xo


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

All the clinics I have worked in over the years have thawed out the number wanted and only thawed more if the first do not survive the thaw. Only time this has been different is when say a woman has had 3 frosties and wanted 2 put back. We have thawed all and if all survive then put best 2 back.

Ruth


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Gill

I had 4 frosties and asked IVIB  and they said they had been frozen in a group of 4. So 4 were thawed though only 2 survived, which I was told was about their success rate with frozen embryos, (50%) so perhaps it is worth asking how they froze them.  My UK clinic freeze them individually so all clinics have different methods.  I has hope mine would have been frozen in twos but pleased I have now 3 embies on board, and IVIB said they did asssited hatching on them which is common with frozen embryos.

Good luck with your treatment

Helen x


----------

